# Abluftfilter-Anlage für Feinstaub und Metallzunder



## mega_ohm (3 Mai 2008)

Ich hätte mal gerne ein Problem.... (oder noch besser ist die Lösung dessen)

Ich habe mal mit einer KM- 518 und aus einem anderen Grund mit einer KM-619 Entstaubungsanlagen für 24h-Betrieb 'gebastelt' (für einen stahlverarbeitenden Betrieb) .

Es war mehr Not (Emissionswerte ohne Entstaubung im Grenzbereich !) als Kenntnis, wie eine effektive Entstaubung funktioniert.
(ich hatte keine Ahnung => habe aber ein interessiertes und scheinintellektuelles Gesicht zu einem 'bösen Spiel' gemacht)

*Meine Frage:*
Gibt es fertige Modelle (Menge der max. Entstaubung [Absaug-Volumen]) ?

Die Enstaubungsanlagen, die ich mit 'meinen' KM-Steuerungen betreibe, funktionieren FAST perfekt.
Programmbeschreibung:
_Im Automatikbetrieb_
Nach 2h Laufzeit (während dieser Zeit werden die 6 Filterpatronen im 60sec.- Takt zyklisch angesteuert, mittels Druckluft 'beräumt') erfolgt ein Anlagenstopp. (Filterreinigungs-/ Räumzeit)
Während dieser "Räumzeit" werden die einzelnen Filterpatronen im 10sec. Zyklus 30-mal angesteuert, danach erfolgt eine "Staubsetz- Pause" von 5 min.
Danach wird die Entstaubungsanlage wieder automatisch gestartet.
Der gesamte Automatik- Betrieb wird durch eine gelbe Leuchte angezeigt, der automatische 'Abraum- Modus' durch die gelbe Leuchte, die dann blinkt und zusätztlich durch eine rote Leuchte.
(Not-Aus etc. ist von mehreren Stellen bedienbar)

Diese Steuerung der Absauganlage hat den gravierenden Nachteil, daß sie die Absauganlage während der "Räumzeit" sozusagen inaktiv erscheinen läßt. (Was diese Anlage ja eigentlich in dem Moment auch ist).

Es gibt mehrere Lüfter, und die 6 Filter... 
Hat jemand eine Idee, die Unwirksamkeit dieser Anlage für diese 'Räumzeit' aufzuheben ?
Die Hälfte der Lüfter abzuschalten <= Das funktioniert nicht.
Der Unterdruck ist noch so stark, daß der Feinstaub von den Filtern nicht abfällt.

Während des Normal- Betriebes übererfüllt diese Anlage sogar (nur ca. 10% der erlaubten Emissionswerte für Industriebetriebe) die Norm der EU- Zertifizierung.

*Meine Frage:*
Wer hat ähnliche Probleme und eine Lösung, außer der, eine 2-te Anlage parallel zu anderen Zeiten laufen zu lassen ?


----------



## TommyG (3 Mai 2008)

Moin,

Kannst Du die Anlage in drei Teile teilen?

Dann wäre eine in Betrieb, eine reinigt ab, die dritte ist entweder im Absetzmodus, oder auch in Betrieb. Wenn du Faktor 10 besser als die Norm bist, dann könnte das funzen.

so arbeiten doch auch größere Anlagen Vollkonti.
Ich durfte sowas mal in Punkto Schlammaufbereitung in der Klärtechnik sehen.

 Leider war ich da erst in der Ausbildung, 'die vom SPS- Forum' waren Halbgötter mit Kaffetasse'.. 



Greetz, Tom


----------



## mega_ohm (4 Mai 2008)

TommyG schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kannst Du die Anlage in drei Teile teilen?
> 
> ...


Leider ist die komplette Anlage mit mehreren "Saugern" (also mehrere Lüftergruppen, die aus einem großen geschlossenem Raum versuchen, 'abzusaugen' versehen....
Man müßte eine 2. Anlage daneben stellen...  dann könnte man...
(Die Idee hatte ich schon, sie ist zu teuer)


----------



## AndreK (5 Mai 2008)

*Ich kenne jetzt nur die...*

... Gewebefilter nach Verbrennungsanlagen. Die ja zusätzlich zum Verbrenungsstaub auch noch den Reststoff der Rauchgasreinigung abscheiden müssen.

Dort gibt es keine Staubsetzzeit. Das abpulsen der Filterschläuche wird über eine Differenzdruckmessung angestossen. 

Hast du es denn mal ohne Staubabsetzpause probier?


----------



## mega_ohm (6 Mai 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> ...
> Dort gibt es keine Staubsetzzeit. Das abpulsen der Filterschläuche wird über eine Differenzdruckmessung angestossen.
> 
> Hast du es denn mal ohne Staubabsetzpause probier?


Die Differenzdruckmessung ist an dieser Anlage auch vorhanden.

Ohne Staubsetzpause wird bei Erreichen eines eingestellten Diff.druck
das zyklische Reinigen ( jede Filterreihe einzeln) aktiviert.
Es macht kurz "Pfff", der allergröbste Schmutz fällt vielleicht noch ab, alles andere wird sofort wieder an die Filter angesaugt.
Der Spaß geht solange, bis die Anlage mit "Störung Filter" (einstellbarer Diff.Druck als Alarm) abschaltet. Ist der Abschaltwert zu hoch eingestellt, wird die Anlage wegen "Störung elektrisch" (Motorschutz hat ausgelöst) abgeschaltet.


----------



## AndreK (6 Mai 2008)

*Ok, dann schenen die ...*

... Anwendungen weiter auseinander zu liegen als ich zuerst dachte.

In deinem Fall scheint die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit höher zu sein bzw. der Staub viel leichter.
Gäbe es denn eine Möglichkeit den Staub zu binden, z.b. durch anfeuchten? Dann würde dieser wahrscheinlich etwas klumpen und nicht sofort wieder angesaugt werden.


----------



## Mr.Spok (6 Mai 2008)

*Entstaubung*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

sind eventuell Zyklonen vor den Staubanlagen, oder ist die Staubmenge sehr gering?

mfG Jan


----------



## mega_ohm (6 Mai 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> ... Anwendungen weiter auseinander zu liegen als ich zuerst dachte.
> 
> In deinem Fall scheint die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit höher zu sein bzw. der Staub viel leichter.
> 
> Gäbe es denn eine Möglichkeit den Staub zu binden, z.b. durch anfeuchten? Dann würde dieser wahrscheinlich etwas klumpen und nicht sofort wieder angesaugt werden.


Anfeuchten ist schwierig, weil der Staub (ist so'ne Ziehseife [Traxit] + Staub + Metallzunder ) erst mit Wasser gar nicht so richtig zusammmenkommen will (schwimmt bloß obendrauf ), nach intensiver Wassereinwirkung aber hart wie Beton wird.

Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herabzusetzen, würde die Absaugleistung der Anlage doch vermutlich verringern ?
Das halte ich für etwas riskant in den Saugleitungen, vor allem in irgendwelchen Biegungen und Verzweigungen. Dort setzen sich die Leitungen dann meist zu.
Das würde natürlich irgendwann mein "Filterproblem" lösen. 
Die Filter wären dann sauber und den Sammelbehälter bräuchte man auch nicht mehr räumen.


----------



## mega_ohm (6 Mai 2008)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> sind eventuell Zyklonen vor den Staubanlagen, oder ist die Staubmenge sehr gering?
> 
> mfG Jan


Ich finde, die Staubmenge ist schon recht hoch.
Aber angeblich soll diese Anlage von jemanden geplant worden sein, der sich damit auskennt. Wie diese Anlage ohne Messung vor Ort von einem Schreibtisch aus geplant wurde, ist mir zwar rätselhaft. Ich kenne aber Leute, die bauen alles "Pi * Daumen + Fensterkreuz" und es funktioniert am Ende perfekt. Ich gehe davon aus, daß bei uns genau so eine Anlage steht.  

Zyklonen sind nicht vor den eigentlichen Filtern vorgelagert.
Würde denn ein Zyklon etwas bringen ?
Der Zunder, Rost, Schmutz würde vermutlich mittels des Zyklones "aussortiert" werden.
Was passiert aber mit dem feinen "Staub" (Traxit), der an den Filterpatronen "pappt" und eigentlich nur mittels "Nachreinigungszyklen" (also mit abgeschalteter Lüftergruppe) teilweise im Sammelbehälter landet ?
Dadurch, daß dieses Zeug relativ leicht ist, vermute ich im Zyklon zwar eine "Staubwolke", diese wird aber gleich mit abgesaugt.


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2008)

schonmal überlegt das ganze druckluftseitig aufzumotzen?

großer druckspeicher neben dem filterhaus und alles mindestens 2" verrohren. taktabstände ggf. erhöhen damit sich der solldruck im druckspeicher wieder regenerieren kann.


----------



## Mr.Spok (7 Mai 2008)

*Zyklonen*

Hallo mega_ohm,

wir haben hier im Betrieb einige Entstaubungsanlagen von Herding am laufen. Bearbeitet werde Isolierstoffe aus Keramikfasern. Es wird gefräst, gesägt und geschliffen. Hinter jeder Bearbeitungsmaschine hängt ein Zyklon mit Zellradschleuse, dort wird der größte Teil des Staubes schon abgeschieden. Den Rest macht die Staubanlage selbst. Die Filterreingung geschieht hier auch differenzdruckgesteuert oder zyklisch mit Pressluft.
Es wird immer nur einer der zehn Filterplatten abgereinigt (Pressluftstoß).
Unter der Staubanlage sitzt dann auch eine Zellradschleuse.

mfG Jan


----------



## mega_ohm (10 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> schonmal überlegt das ganze druckluftseitig aufzumotzen?
> 
> großer druckspeicher neben dem filterhaus und alles mindestens 2" verrohren. taktabstände ggf. erhöhen damit sich der solldruck im druckspeicher wieder regenerieren kann.


Nach Deinem Tipp habe ich mal die ganze "pneumatische" Seite nachvollzogen. (richtig die Leitungen nachgegangen etc.)
Mein Ergebnis:
Ich denke, daß sich pneumatisch nicht allzuviel "tunen" läßt.
In 10m Leitungs-Entfernung stehen 4 Kompressoren und ein 2000 l Druckspeicher. Der Beginn einer Ringleitung, die in 3 anderen Hallen mittels insgesamt 6 "lastgesteuerten" Kompressoren [Kompressoren mit FU, die gewünschte Verdichterleistung wird an mehreren Meßpunkten ermittelt und dementsprechend werden die Kompressoren betrieben] Hinter jeder Verdichteranlage in den anderen Hallen stehen 2x 2000 l Druckspeicher, luftintensive Anlagen haben extra noch Speicherkessel ]

Im Zuge dieser ganzen Nachforschung habe ich mal nach einem erneutem "Filteralarm" diese Absaug- Anlage aufgeschraubt.
Ich hätte meterdicke Staubwände erwartet und fand Filterpatronen (eine Filterpatrone = 2m langer Papierfilter, wie man sie in kleinerer Ausführung als Luftfilter vom Moped kennt), die erst nach Ausbau und mit Druckluft ausgeblasen ein leichtes Wölkchen von sich gaben.

Mein nächtes Augenmerk richtete sich auf das Meßsystem.
Hier geguckt, da getestet, dort was gemimt... ich bin kein Abluftanlagen- Spezialist !!!
Festgestellt habe ich aber, daß ich die an dieser Anlage vorhandene Diff.druckmessung nicht verstehe.
- Ich schiebere den Ansaugschacht zu => Diff.druck bei 0,4... ca. 1,0 Bar
(dafür wird aber nix abgesaugt !)
- Ich schiebere den Ansaugschacht wieder auf => Diff.druck bei 2,9... ca. 3,7 Bar
(dafür saugt aber wie verrückt !)
Aber weil der "Alarmwert" auf 2,5 Bar eingestellt war, nervte das Teil ständig. Eine Lösung ist: "Alarmwert" ändern.   

Ich habe also in die Herstellerunterlagen geschaut:
- Differenzdruckmessen: Es wird die Sauber-Luft mit Absauber-Luft schauen. Bei Problem ist Kalibrieren "Nullpunkt".
=> Ich bin auf dem Nullpunkt


----------



## mega_ohm (10 Mai 2008)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Hallo mega_ohm,
> 
> wir haben hier im Betrieb einige Entstaubungsanlagen von Herding am laufen. Bearbeitet werde Isolierstoffe aus Keramikfasern. Es wird gefräst, gesägt und geschliffen.


Interessant wäre mal die "Staubkorngröße".
Ein Sägespan (egal, ob Holz- oder Metallverarbeitung) läßt sich recht leicht handlen.
- Holzspäne sind zwar leicht, aber dafür groß => Normale Luftfilter (aus Metall ) können das recht leicht bewerkstelligen. Zykloneinsatz => bedingt sinnvoll (Man kann es auch billiger/ einfacher handhaben)
- Metallspäne sind im Vergleich zu ihrer Größe schwer. => Kleine Korngröße, relativ hohes Gewicht => Zyklon ist anzuraten (Der größte Teil wird mittels des Zyklons separiert, Staubfilter haben relativ wenig "zu tun"

Ich habe aber derzeit ein "Problem" mit einem Zeug...
machen wir es mal bildlich:
Dieses Pulver sieht aus wie Mehl, verhält sich aber anders.

Ich nehme eine Handvoll von diesem Zuschlagstoff (Traxit) und "werfe" es lotrecht in die Luft. In dem qm, in dem ich dieses, sagen wir mal Mehl "geworfen" habe, kann ich nach ca. 1h mal höchstens 10% wieder zusammenkehren. Der große Rest hat sich in der gesamten Halle verteilt.
Was läßt sich daraus schließen ?
Die Partikel sind sehr klein und vor allem leicht !
Und noch etwas zur Beschreibung:
Ich nehme eine (1) Schaufel und befülle mit diesem Pulver einen 10 l Eimer. Dieses Gelumb verhält sich in dem Eimer fast wie Wasser. Ich kann das Zeug in dem Eimer auf eine Seite schütten. Sobald ich den Eimer in seiner Position verändere, wird der "Berg" ausgeglichen.

Leichte und kleine Partikel sind eine "echte" Aufgabe für Luftfilter.
Fliehkraftabscheider, auch Zyklon genannt, dienen zur Absonderung von in Gasen (z.B. Luft) enthaltenen festen oder flüssigen Bestandteilen.

_*Zitat*_ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zyklon_(Fliehkraftabscheider)
Einsatzgebiete (Zyklon)
 In der Industrie ist der Fliehkraftabscheider seit langem für seine robuste und wartungsarme Bauweise bekannt, die Einsätze über einen weiten Druckbereich bis 100 Bar und hohe Temperaturen bis 1000 °C erlaubt. Er wird häufig eingesetzt, jedoch wegen der im Vergleich zu anderen Verfahren nur mäßigen Filterleistung bei feinsten Partikeln meist nur noch als Teil einer Filterkette.
_*Ende Zitat*_



> Hinter jeder Bearbeitungsmaschine hängt ein Zyklon mit Zellradschleuse, dort wird der größte Teil des Staubes schon abgeschieden. Den Rest macht die Staubanlage selbst. Die Filterreingung geschieht hier auch differenzdruckgesteuert oder zyklisch mit Pressluft.
> Es wird immer nur einer der zehn Filterplatten abgereinigt (Pressluftstoß).
> Unter der Staubanlage sitzt dann auch eine Zellradschleuse.
> mfG Jan


Das Prinzip ist bei den meisten unserer Absauganlagen genau so.


----------



## mega_ohm (11 Mai 2008)

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ein grundsätzliches Problem, bei Abluftanlagen die Differenzdruckmessung als probates Mittel zu erkennen.

Ich habe mich, wie schon beschrieben, nach der Erfassung der "elektrischen / elektronischen" Seite mal dem eigentlichen Meßprinzip versucht!!!, zu nähern.
*Ich gebe zu, ich verstehe es nicht.*

*Differenzmessung bedeutet für mich:*
Das, was zum Messen reinkommt. Das, was raus geht wird ebenfalls gemessen.
Die Differenz zwischen Reinkommen und Raus ist im Idealfall = 0.
Ergebnbis=0 bedeutet: System arbeitet perfekt. (Was reingeht, kommt auch raus)
Abweichungen von 0 bei diesem Meßverfahren zeigen Irritationen auf.
Diese sind dann zu gewichten, zu beurteilen.

Dementsprechend verstehe ich nicht, daß ein abgeschiebertes Saugsystem einen "besseren" Differenzwert hat (bei dem nix gesaugt wird, der Unterdruck eigentlich am größten sein müßte) als ein System, welches aus Rohren ( 150mm Durchmesser ) zieht.

Ich bin der Meinung, (und ich schreib' es noch einnmal: *Ich bin kein Absaug- Anlagen- Spezialist, kein Luft-/Klima- Mensch !!!*) daß ein Klappensensor (ein Blech, welches einen Mikroschalter betätigt) im Ansaugkanal der Lüfter reichen würde. Kann ein Lüfter nicht den Luftstrom ziehen, den er auf der anderen Seite auspusten möchte, steigt:
1. der Strom für den Lüftermotor
2. die Leistung des geförderten Luftstomes sinkt

Ein Lüfter, der keine Zuluft saugen kann, läuft "im Luftkurzschluß".
Es wird auf der 'Rückseite' der Rotationsblätter sogar noch die Außenluft (in die eigentlich geblasen werden sollte) verdichtet, der Strom des Motors steigt teilweise bis zum Auslösen des Motorschutzes.

Umkehrschlüssig bedeutet das nach MEINER Logik:
Mit dem Diff.Druck- Meßverfahren (Messen zwischen angesaugter und abgeblasener Luft) wird nicht der tatsächliche Zustand der Anlage gemessen. Ich bin (aus beruflicher Erfahrung ) der Meinung:
Umso zugesetzter ein Filter ist, umso weniger Luftmenge wird gefördert.
Ich messe die wenigere Luftmenge im Ansaugschacht.... messe die genauso verminderte Luftmenge nach dem Lüfter und stelle fest:
Bis der MSB wegen Überstrom nicht auslöst, ist alles Spaß.
_______________________________________________________________

Falls mir jemand dieses Meßverfahren "*Differenzmessung*" , speziell für Luftanlagen erklären kann, bitte ich um Informationen.

Ich habe meine Kenntnisse als Elektriker gewonnen und nach dem Ausfall und der dazugehörigen Störmeldung habe ich bisher in 99% der Fälle wirklich nur die Ansaugfilter gereinigt. (Bei lufttechn. Anlagen stelle ich die MSB immer -10% vom eigentlichen Einstellwert ein)
Bisher sind mir 2 Lüfterantriebe wirklich "elektrisch" ausgefallen (Wicklungsschaden) und 3 Lüfterantriebe mechanisch (Lagerschäden).
Der nervige Rest sind Ausfälle durch (meiner Meinung nach) nicht funktionierende Meßsysteme.


----------



## MSB (11 Mai 2008)

@megaohm

Die Differenzdruckmessung an einer Absauganlage hat als einzige Funktion den Verschmutzungsgrad des Filters zu kontrollieren,
gelegentlich wird auch noch die Ventilatorleistung darüber geregelt.

- Die Absauganlage ist in Betrieb
- immer mehr Staub/Dreck lagert sich an den Filter an der, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht abgereinigt werden kann
- Die Folge: Der Luftstrom wird DURCH den Filter verringert, was vor (Anlagenseite) dem Filter also zu einem höheren Absolutdruck als nach (Ventilatorseite) dem Filter führt.

Anderer Fall, du machst irgendwo einen Schieber zu, was passiert also:
- Du verringerst den Luftstrom, am Filter ist aber Diff-Druck "0", wobei du natürlich recht hast das der Unterdruck absolut ansteigen sollte.
- Ich kenne jetzt das System dieser Absauganlage nicht so wirklich,
aber im Normalfall für ein Abschiebern der Zuluft dazu, das der Motorstrom des Lüfters auf einen sehr kleinen Wert sinkt.
- Weil der Motor eigentlich nur noch die Schwungmasse des Lüfterrades antreiben muss,
und viel weniger Luft bewegen kann / muss.

Also kann ich persönlich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen wo dein Lüfter diese großen/riesigen Luftmengen hernehmen sollte,
um Überstrom zu benötigen.

Da du jetzt aber viele Sachen geschrieben hast, die für eine "normale" Absauganlage eigentlich keinen Sinn machen,
solltest du vielleicht mal ein Schema dieser Anlage posten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TommyG (13 Mai 2008)

Zu den Ventilatoren...

Hört euch doch mal nen Staubsauger an. wenn der zugehalten wird, dann geht die Drehzahl nach oben, da weniger Menge/ Leistung kommt. Das Gleiche bei Kreiselpumpen, wenn man die offen macht, dann geht der Strom hoch. Begrenzung des Stroms wird oft über Schieber/ Rohrquerschnitte gemacht.

Mit den Lüftern ist es auch so. Je nachdem ob Du den Mief durch die Anlage drückst, oder saugst, kannst Du einen Absolutdruck positiv/ negativ und über den Filter einen Differenzdruck vor/ nach dem Filter sehen. Isser zu klein, dann ist der Filter gerissen, isser zu groß, ist der Filter zu. 

Wie du die Differenz machst, das ist unterschiedlich. Es gibt Differenzdruckinstrumente und auch die Möglichkeit zwei Drücke einzulesen/ abzuziehen...

Noch Fragen?

Greetz, Tom

Bin zwar auch kein HKL-ler, aber etwas ist doch hängengeblieben...


----------



## mega_ohm (16 Mai 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @megaohm
> 
> Die Differenzdruckmessung an einer Absauganlage hat als einzige Funktion den Verschmutzungsgrad des Filters zu kontrollieren,
> gelegentlich wird auch noch die Ventilatorleistung darüber geregelt.


Wie würde denn eine Regelung der Ventilatorleistung über FU aussehen ?
Meine Überlegungen (ich hab' von LTA überhaupt keine Ahnung !):

- geringer P-diff(pneu) => geringe Ventilator- Drehzahl (dementsprechende Saugleistung) => das würde das Reinigen der Filter einfach gestalten, weil "abgeblasener" Staub nicht so schnell wieder angesaugt würde (?)
Mit zunehmenden P-diff => Drehzahl erhöhen, um die Saugleistung relativ (bis zu einem einstellbaren Alarmwert, dann Anlage- Stopp) nachzujustieren. Die Filterreinigung während des Betriebes mittels "Abklopfen" würde immer uneffizienter.
Der P-diff würde als Poti auf den FU geklemmt ?

ODER:

- geringer P-diff(pneu) => hohe Ventilator- Drehzahl (max. Saugleistung) => das würde das Reinigen der Filter komplizieren, weil "abgeblasener" Staub schnell wieder angesaugt würde (?)
Mit zunehmenden P-diff => Drehzahl absenken, die Saugleistung würde zwar noch weiter abnehmen, die Filterreinigung während des Betriebes mittels "Abklopfen" würde effizienter.
Der P-diff würde als Poti auf den FU geklemmt ?


> - Die Absauganlage ist in Betrieb
> - immer mehr Staub/Dreck lagert sich an den Filter an der, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht abgereinigt werden kann
> - Die Folge: Der Luftstrom wird DURCH den Filter verringert, was vor (Anlagenseite) dem Filter also zu einem höheren Absolutdruck als nach (Ventilatorseite) dem Filter führt.


Ich habe erkannt, daß ich zu diesem "Meßverfahren" keine Kenntnisse habe. Ich werde mich also nochmal auf die "Schulbank" (Selbststudium) hocken. Solltest Du hilfreiche Links zu diesem Verfahren haben, würdest Du mir wenigstens die Suche nach diesem Thema verkürzen.



> Anderer Fall, du machst irgendwo einen Schieber zu, was passiert also:
> - Du verringerst den Luftstrom, am Filter ist aber Diff-Druck "0", wobei du natürlich recht hast das der Unterdruck absolut ansteigen sollte.
> - Ich kenne jetzt das System dieser Absauganlage nicht so wirklich,
> aber im Normalfall für ein Abschiebern der Zuluft dazu, das der Motorstrom des Lüfters auf einen sehr kleinen Wert sinkt.
> ...


Versucht der Lüfter nicht, aus jedem Löchle irgendwie seinen Luftstrom zu ziehen ?
Bei einem Fremdlüfter an einem FU-betriebenen Motor kam ständig der MSB. Ich habe die Wicklungswiderstände gemessen, alles i.O. Danach habe ich den Ansaugfilter gewechselt und der Lüfter hatte keine Probleme mehr.


> Also kann ich persönlich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen wo dein Lüfter diese großen/riesigen Luftmengen hernehmen sollte,
> um Überstrom zu benötigen.


(siehe obendrüber)


> Da du jetzt aber viele Sachen geschrieben hast, die für eine "normale" Absauganlage eigentlich keinen Sinn machen,
> solltest du vielleicht mal ein Schema dieser Anlage posten.


Es ist schon eine "normale" Absauganlage, so wie Du sie auch kennst.
Ich vermute nur, daß sie für den feinen Staub (weiter oben in meinen Kommentaren beschrieben) nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## mega_ohm (16 Mai 2008)

TommyG schrieb:


> Zu den Ventilatoren...
> 
> Hört euch doch mal nen Staubsauger an. wenn der zugehalten wird, dann geht die Drehzahl nach oben, da weniger Menge/ Leistung kommt. Das Gleiche bei Kreiselpumpen, wenn man die offen macht, dann geht der Strom hoch. Begrenzung des Stroms wird oft über Schieber/ Rohrquerschnitte gemacht.


Bei Wasserpumpen von Grundfoss weiß ich sehr sicher, daß Deine Beschreibung (Zitat: "Das Gleiche bei Kreiselpumpen, wenn man die offen macht, dann geht der Strom hoch") zutrifft.
Für Kühlwasserpumpen in unseren Anlagen hat der "Widerstand" mehrerer Plattenwärmetauscher nicht gereicht, um den elt. Strom im Rahmen der Herstellerrichtlinien einzuhalten. Nach dem Einbau von Schiebern in die Saugleitung (und einem Abschiebern durch Experimentieren mit der mindestens zu fördernden Wassermenge [um die Kühlwirkung noch zu erzielen] und Messen des elt. Stromes) funktioniert es perfekt.


> Mit den Lüftern ist es auch so. Je nachdem ob Du den Mief durch die Anlage drückst, oder saugst, kannst Du einen Absolutdruck positiv/ negativ und über den Filter einen Differenzdruck vor/ nach dem Filter sehen. Isser zu klein, dann ist der Filter gerissen, isser zu groß, ist der Filter zu.
> 
> Wie du die Differenz machst, das ist unterschiedlich. Es gibt Differenzdruckinstrumente und auch die Möglichkeit zwei Drücke einzulesen/ abzuziehen...
> 
> Noch Fragen?


 Ja, noch ganz viele sogar... Eigentlich fangen jetzt die Fragen erst an,
weil die Begründungen und Beschreibungen wahrscheinlich richtig, für mich aber nicht anfassbar/ logisch sind... und mir wie schon beschrieben, die Grundlagen zu diesem Thema fehlen.

Danke, Tom


----------



## TommyG (16 Mai 2008)

Wühl Dich mal hier rein:

http://www.keyence.de/topics/sensors/ap/problem.php

Greetz

Mhmmm

PHP.. Keyence, Drucksensoren, der Leitfaden. vllt musst Du ne Mailaddy eingeben oder so..

Die Freaks sind kompetent..


----------

